# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Bộ số đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online bảo mật số 1 hơn win2888 nhiều

## sonvip

*danh lo de online  -bản pro*
Bộ số này có điều đặc biệt là thường nổ vào 3 ngày cuối tháng chính vì vậy những ngày cuối tháng miềng thường óanh phối hợp với bộ số này. AE nào đen có thể óanh trong 3 ngày cuối tháng gỡ lại $$ đã mất trong tháng. 
Lưu ý AE trong ngày 29, 30, 31/12 có thể óanh đề 343, 454
4. Bộ số trung gian (20 kon)
060, 090, 171, 181, 191, 282, 292, 393
Cũng như bộ "hộp số" bộ số này khoảng 13, 14 ngày sẽ nổ. Lưu ý nếu nổ sẽ nổ vào các ngày thứ 9 hoặc 13, 14.
5. Bộ số 24 kon
121, 181, 232, 272, 282, 292, 373, 383, 393, 787, 797, 898
Bộ số này AE có thể óanh nuôi trong tuần. Theo thống kê bộ số này hầu như tuần nào cũng nổ, xác suất rất cao, có tuần nổ 2-3 nháy. Thông thường hay nổ vào các ngày T4, t5, t6. win2888 lừa đảo
6. Bộ số 26 kon
040, 060, 070, 141, 151, 171, 242, 252, 262, 484, 393, 585, 595
Bộ số này óanh trong tháng. Trong tháng bộ số này thường nổ từ 8 - 15 lần AE lưu ý chọn ra số mình kết mà phạng 
7. Dàn số 36 kon
Bộ số này óanh theo tuần thông thường tuần bom ít nhất 2 phát. AE lưu ý hiện tại đang theo chu kỳ sau 4 ngày không nổ (đề có 0, 1, 2, 9) là bộ số này lại nổ. Như vậy sau 4 ngày không nổ ngày thứ 5 AE nhảy vào chắc chắn ăn.
Trên đây là một số kinh nghiệm miềng thường sử dụng để phối hợp óanh đề AE tham khảo cho ý kiến nhé!
Ngoài ra còn có một số cầu đề miềng hay sử dụng và PP óanh đề tổng, đầu, đít, bộ miềng sẽ post lần sau.
GL to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Các cầu tính  danh lo de online  
Cầu 1: Giải đặc biệt 
ví dụ ngày 16/08/2007 là 82714 
thì  danh lo de online  ngày 17/08/2007 sẽ là các cặp số sau 
282-272-171(tương ứng với các số liên tiếp gần nhau) đôi khi có cả cầu bệt là 141 
Cầu 2: cầunày tổng hợp luôn cả 2 cầu là cầu ngày chính số và cầu kế tiếp của cầungày!ví dụ hôm nay là ngày 17 thì cầu kế sẽ là ngày 1 
Cầu ngày:1 tháng có từ 28 đến 31 ngày 
cầu tương ứng sẽ là từ ngày mùng 1 là 01-10------->02-20 cuối cùng của tháng sẽ là 31-13 
cầu kế:cầu kế sẽ tính là trước 1 ngày ví dụ 
cầu ngày hôm nay là 171 thì cầu kế sẽ là 181 
Cầu 3: cầu kẹp số,cầu trên dưới gộp lại 
Dùng cho tất cả các số kẹp ở các giải. Có nhiều kiểu kẹp số 
Ví dụ:Kết quả ngày 16/08/2007 
1.con thứ 2 của giải thứ 2 của giải 4 và con cuối cùng của giải thứ 4 là con kép 55 
2.con cuối cùng của giải 6 và con đầu tiên của giải 7 là con 131 
3. con thứ 3 của giải thứ 2 của giải 6 và con thứ 2 của giải thứ 3 của giải 7 là con 171 
4. con cuối cùng của giải 6 và con cuối cùng của giải 7 là con 232 
Cầu 4:được tính theo bóng 
bóng số của  danh lo de online  tô có 2 loại 
1.Bóng Dương:0-5.1-6.2-7.3-8.4-9(và ngược lại) 
2.Bóng Âm: 0-7.1-4.2-9.3-6.5-8(và ngược lại) 
ví dụ giải đặc biệt của ngày 16/08/2007 là :82714 
Tính với 2 số đề bóng dương:1 đi 6,4 đi 9 số bóng tương ứng sẽ bằng số tổng của số thực:14 tổng 5 đi với bóng dương 69 cũng là tổng Tính với số đề sẽ bóng âm:1 đi 4.4 đi 1 số bóng tương ứng cũng chính bằng số tổng của số thực 14 tổng 5 đi với bóng dương 41 cũng là tổng 5 
Tiếp tục... 
Cầu  danh lo de online  số 5: 
Cầu  danh lo de online  số 5 là cầu  danh lo de online  chỉ áp dụng với các giải có từ 4 số trở lên(tất nhiên chỉ có 5 số là hết) 
Mỗi người có một  danh lo de online   chơi riêng. ng thích đánh  danh lo de online  thì bảo  danh lo de online   lãi nhìu hơn, nhưng với mình thì nắm vững được  danh lo de online   đánh ĐB dàn là yên tâm nhất lãi ít nhưng ko mất vốn. mình muốn lập riêng một topic để ace cùng chung sở thích thì theo rõi còn theo hay ko là do ace. hy vọng giúp được ace chiến thắng chủ lô:
 danh lo de online   đánh của mình là phục kích khi đã già bắt đầu nhẩy vào đánh tất nhiên có lúc ăn ngay có lúc phải nuôi và tăng gấp thếp.tùy theo số vốn của mình để bắt đầu khởi điểm là bao nhiu.
đây là  danh lo de online   luân chuyển giải đặc biệt mỗi ngày một số ngày mai sẽ là 50 số khác
ngày 23/07:
 danh lo de online   đầu 89012 gép đuôi 34567 = 25 em
 danh lo de online   đầu 34567 gép đuôi 89012 = 25 em
Tổng tất cả = 50 em Lo de online
tùy theo sức của mình
để tham gia kháng chiến
Tất cả trong chúng ta ai cũng biết vạn vật sinh ra ko thể mất đi đúng ko:
vậy hôm nay tôi đua ra cho ace một số  danh lo de online   để tham khảo !
 danh lo de online   50 ô chia đôi bảng:
chỗ chơi lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode online, ghilode .com, web danh lo online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, choi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

